# PLans for a 8 foot tank



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

Hey, *** tried using the search but i couldnt find anything,

im basically after some plans / blue prints for a 8 foot tank stand, that is extremely solid, so i can start making it.

i dunno where to find so any websites or anything liek taht would be great

cheers

Bryn


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

try glasscages.com you can see how they make theirs.if its a plywood tank your looking to build,you can adapt the ones here to your needs.lots of great d.i.y tanks built here.most tanks are built to the area they are going in.give us more details like height depth etc...


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

oh, well the tank is going to be 8 foot long and 2 foot deep, so i just need plans on how to build a stand for that size tank, (( the wall its going agaisnt it 11 and half feet long, so matter of space isnt an issure

more me thinking i can get my brother to help me build one, for alot cheaper than actually buying one pre made.

but cant find designs, etc. i dont want to build something thats going to collapse, nor do i want to over build it so it costs more and weighs a tonne


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

find out the weight of a 8x2 fully loaded tank and then see if you can get your brother (is he a carpenter?) to help build a structure that can hold in excess of that weight.

i will go home and have a look at my tank and see how it is made then come back and tell you, at least it will then give you a starting point.

Where in Aus are you?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Aussie_cichlid said:


> im basically after some plans / blue prints for a 8 foot tank stand, that is extremely solid, so i can start making it.


Have you read this article yet? :

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_stand2.php

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

swamptrout said:


> find out the weight of a 8x2 fully loaded tank and then see if you can get your brother (is he a carpenter?) to help build a structure that can hold in excess of that weight.
> 
> i will go home and have a look at my tank and see how it is made then come back and tell you, at least it will then give you a starting point.
> 
> Where in Aus are you?


Hey, im located North of brisbane, at redcliffe.  didnt think there were too many aussie guys on this website,

where are you at? could be nice to meet another cichlid fan

p.s thanks for all the help guys


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Aussie I am located at Bracken Ridge. not too far at all.

My tank stand has a 4X2 as a leg for every 2 ft of tank. There is cross braces top and bottom and braces the length of the tank at the top and bottom.

I have also PM you some other helpful things.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

hey swamptrout whats a BGK?


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Black Ghost Knife.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

oooohhhhh :wink:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

You can take a look at an 8 footer I just bought. I didn't build it but it's built very well IMO and it's not too heavy. It's built with 1" plywood all around including the stand, no 2 x4" were used. It's extremely solid. I especially like the stand construction.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=172277


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

To build it yourself (or even have your brother build it) check out *Joefish's* post here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=152873

He built a pretty solid one and gave a great account of it too 

Regards,
D


----------

